# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-07: Duty Voting Thread



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-07!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Tuesday, 31 July 2012*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 12-08 will be posted.

Here are the entries from HOES 12-07:

*Table of Contents*

gothik: In Death Duty Does Not End 

Adrian: Next Time I Dream

Romero's Own: We Knew It Was Coming

Liliedhe: Rust

Bloody Mary: On the Nature of Duty: A speech delivered by the Chaplain Cadmus Gracchus of the Imperial Fists

Zinegata: A Shared Duty

andygorn: An Age Ago

VulkansNodosaurus: Chains of Command

VulkansNodosaurus: Is An Annoying Mistress
​


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st place Adrian - next time i dream 3pts
2nd place Bloody Mary - On the Nature of Duty 2pts
3rd place Lillidhe - Rust 1pts

well done everyone but these three stood out for me which was harder this time around.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

My votes: 

1) Bloody Mary, On the Nature of Duty: A speech delivered by the Chaplain Cadmus Gracchus of the Imperial Fists, 3 Points
2) Zinegata, A shared Duty, 2 Points
3) VulkansNodosaurus, Is an annoying Mistress, 1 Point


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Liledhe, Rust, 3 pts
2. VulkansNodosaurus, Is An Annoying Mistress, 2 pts
3. Zinegeta, A Shared Duty, 1 pt


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

3rd place: gothik, In Death Duty Does Not End, 1 pt.: A well-put-together ghost story, but it felt like it was missing something plot-wise. Maybe an explanation for the ghosts (though thinking about it, I suspect it has to do with the TS spell), maybe more complexity.
2nd place: Liliedhe, Rust, 2 pts.: Poetic, and the subject matter/viewpoint is one I like; but the prose felt slightly awkward at times, especially in the last paragraph.
1st place: Zinegata, A Shared Duty, 3 pts.: A well-written war story that also manages to push a couple of philosophical issues in.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

3rd: gothik: In Death Duty Does Not End: 1 point

2nd: Bloody Mary: On the Nature of Duty: A speech delivered by the Chaplain Cadmus Gracchus of the Imperial Fists: 2 points

1st: Zinegata: A Shared Duty: 3 points

Well done to everyone. Great Stories from all


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*My Votes*

Liliedhe: Rust 1st place - 3 points

Romero's Own: We Knew It Was Coming 2nd place - 2 points

gothik: In Death Duty Does Not End 3rd place - 1 point

This contest was nearly too hard to vote on as each story was really captivating and fun to read. It sucks sometimes to have to vote knowing that each one deserves something more than a pat on the back or worse yet nothing said about the other stories merit and authors talent. 

I LOVE SPELL CHECK.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the votes so far and thanks ade for the rep. I should point out that the story is based off a real event that happend in Scotland over 100 years ago call the Tay bridge disaster. The bridge had been battered by storms so when the steam train went over it it broke apart and fell into the river taking the train with it. It is said that on the annerversary of the disaster the train can be heard coming and seen crashing into the waters below. So thought i would do a IG tale similiar to it. The bridge is still there but they built a stronger one just up and left the old one as a memorial to the dead.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i live near the tay bridge, know just what you mean though have never seen the train.

Everyone wrote really good stories and i am proud to have taken part. Well done to the winner, whoever they will be.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Romero's Own said:


> i live near the tay bridge, know just what you mean though have never seen the train.
> 
> Everyone wrote really good stories and i am proud to have taken part. Well done to the winner, whoever they will be.


my late grandfather told me the tale. he said that he saw it himself and watched something on one of them ghost shows about it so it kinda spread from there. Wondered why he never went there again ooops lol


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

River Tay, river Tay... isn't that the bridge that the worst English-writing poet wrote? William McGonagall, was it?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Bloody Mary said:


> River Tay, river Tay... isn't that the bridge that the worst English-writing poet wrote? William McGonagall, was it?


aye that it was


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

1st place: gothik: In Death Duty Does Not End 


2nd place: VulkansNodosaurus: Chains of Command


3rd place: Bloody Mary: On the Nature of Duty: A speech delivered by the Chaplain Cadmus Gracchus of the Imperial Fists


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another month, another agonising process of picking the best three:

*1st place:* Liliedhe, Rust, 3 pts
*2nd place:* Romero's Own, We Knew It Was Coming, 2 pts
*3rd place:* andygorn, An Age Ago, 1 pt

A précis of my thoughts on them are:

*Adrian, Next Time I Dream:* I liked the idea; however it seemed a little narrative in places which spoiled the introspective aspect.
*
andygorn, An Age Ago:* A very poignant tale. My only niggle was that the layout seemd very choppy; I feel it would flow better with fewer longer paragraphs.
*
Bloody Mary, On the Nature of Duty:* A great piece of rhetoric

*gothik, In Death Duty Does Not End:* A good re-envisioning of a classic story

*Liliedhe, Rust:* A good insight into the character of inhuman beings with a pleasing crescendo.

*Romero's Own, We Knew It Was Coming:* A solid crescendo and the reveal was will handled; however I feel it would have been even better with more specific foreshadowing.

*VulkansNodosaurus, Chains of Command:* The mindset of the Mechanicus is well captured; however the reason for the protagonists actions seemed absent.

*VulkansNodosaurus, Is An Annoying Mistress:* The idea was interesting; however chaos seemed farcical than the comedy emphasising the true horror.
*
Zinegata, A Shared Duty:* the change in the reader's opinion of Cicero was well induced.


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

So, what's the next HOEs?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

don't know yet the votes not finished :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as I know Boc intends to post the new topic soon.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

It's getting frustrating now. Besides, almost a week off the time to write the new story already.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Apologies on the delay... as I've said a few times, prepping for a deployment so real life is getting a wee bit hectic. But without further excuses...

Congratulations and a huge thank you for everyone who participated this month, making HOES still the resounding success that it is. And the results!

Third Place: *Bloody Mary's* On the Nature of Duty - 8 points

Second Place: *Zinegata's* A Shared Duty - 9 points

and the winner is...

First Place: *Liliedhe's* Rust - 12 points

Again, thank you all for making this competition what it is, and thanks again to Dave for stepping up for me in the meantime!

And next month's (er... this month's) is incoming...


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who voted for me . *takes a bow*


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

congrats to the winners and well done everyone


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations to Liliedhe & the others!

DtH, on the subject of my stories: In Chains of Command, I was aware of that potential problem. The idea is that the Magos has been given a lot by the Order, the Enginseer trusts the Magos to make rational decisions, and the ship is a ship. I'm not sure that came through, though. IaAM was never intended as horror- it was a blend of pure comedy and a bit of seriousness, but not a demented clown story. Now, it might have worked better as a demented clown story, I agree.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done all.



VulkansNodosaurus said:


> The idea is that the Magos has been given a lot by the Order, the Enginseer trusts the Magos to make rational decisions, and the ship is a ship. I'm not sure that came through, though.


This is one of the particular challenges to HOES: sometimes keeping it under the word count robs you of the chance to fully reveal your ideas.



VulkansNodosaurus said:


> IaAM was never intended as horror- it was a blend of pure comedy and a bit of seriousness, but not a demented clown story. Now, it might have worked better as a demented clown story, I agree.


I think your idea could have worked as is in another universe. However, Nurgle is a very strong concept in my head so you were playing against the expectation that even when Nurgle daemons are being amusing the results are horrific.


----------

